# Installing the OpenTshirts System Video Tutorial



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

These two videos will show you how to install OpenTshirts and give you a brief introduction to the Admin. You can download from the forum post at OpenTshirts.org

Download here

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAQZOLz3CEw[/MEDIA]
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bofS3kj2Cw[/MEDIA]

I will get more training together for both Joomla and OpenTshirts together over the next week or two and get those on youtube also. If you are looking for good training on Open Source CMS I would recommend... 

www.ostraining.com

OpenTshirts has its own shopping cart but typically I would recommend that you also have a site with company info and other information to accommodate the designer.

Once you know how to use a system like Jooomla or Word Press web design and marketing can be done freely, effectively and easily.


----------

